# Stamina & Strength Training



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been taking Thai boxing classes twice a week for the last three months, (the club doesn't offer more than two a week at present), and am looking to take it to the next level through stamina & strangth training. The thing is, I am unsure how often I should be working out to see quality results. I was guessing one hour of stamina training through running, cycling, or swimming and one hour of strength training through lifting weights each day would be sufficient, but now I've been told by another that only one hour of each is a day is sufficient, and to alternate them by going to class one day, lift weights another,  and run/cycle/swim another, and also taking one day off a week to allow the body to regenerate. Although this sounds much better as far as time consumption goes, I am not confident this is enough. Any thoughts?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

Do things like sled drags, pushing cars and sprints. Long runs and swims, while good for general CV health should be used sparingly because it doesnt train the systems you use the most in your sport. All out effort for bursts (exchanges) with short rest periods (clinches/between rounds).

PS dont overtrain. Rest is AS IMPORTANT as exercise if you want to see improvement.


----------



## exile (Dec 9, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Do things like sled drags, pushing cars and sprints. Long runs and swims, while good for general CV health should be used sparingly because it doesnt train the systems you use the most in your sport. All out effort for bursts (exchanges) with short rest periods (clinches/between rounds).
> 
> PS dont overtrain. Rest is AS IMPORTANT as exercise if you want to see improvement.



Very solid advice. Interval training (moderate jog, then short burst of intense sprinting, back to jog, another short intense sprint) primes your body to respond to sudden overload demands on cardio/respiratory capacity. 

Train for strength the same way---use some high intensity program: muscle strength translates into muscle stamina, as long as you're training cardio right. And, as Blotan says, rest as hard as you work out... your body gets stronger and your cardio capicity increases during the recovery phase. If you never give yourself the recovery time, you won't see any gains.


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, given this is one hour a day, and one day of rest a week most beneficial then, as my friend has suggested, or would you recommend more? 

I understand the interval training concpet, I can see how training for three minute bursts of excertion would be more beneficial than a long, continous period.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

You should never work the same bodypart 2 days in a row. Either do a wholebody workout with rest days inbetween or split the workout into one group one day and another group the next. Id throw in power based routines or what has been described above as a cycle in and out of your normal routine. Also change your routine every so often. Your body gets used to the same old thing and the benefit declines.


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 9, 2006)

Solid advice, thank you.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

Check this site out.

http://www.t-nation.com/index.jsp


----------



## exile (Dec 9, 2006)

Another thing to bear in mind with your strength training, is: progressively increase your weights. Once your body has adapted to the weights you're currently training with, it won't add muscle tissue even if you increase your reps. The body _hates_ to build muscle tissue; that takes a lot of resources out of play which your metabolism would rather use for other purposes. So unless you provides consistent overload, you'll find your muscle growth/strength increases slowing down and plateauing. Once you're able to lift a given weight for the same number of reps in the same length of time it took you the last time you worked out, you're ready to increase the weight---a 2%--5% increase is a reasonable goal. 

And as your weights go up, your recovery between workouts needs to lengthen as well.  People who use Those Drugs Which Must Not Be Named have abnormally short recovery times, but those of us who do it the hard, natural way need to do serious resting between workouts, as Blotan mentioned in one of his earlier posts. The stronger you get, the less frequent your workouts should be.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 10, 2006)

Great advice everyone.  That's what I like about MartialTalk.  Everybody is so quick to jump in and help.  Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 10, 2006)

Amen to that, I'm competely uneducated when it comes to working out on my own, and if it hadn't been for the replies from the others, I would've been over-doing it and wasting a considerable amount of time. Thanks again.


----------



## Slihn (Dec 22, 2006)

Stamina and strenght traing is ver important,it will definity take your fighting to the next level but increasing you speed,your power,you endurance and your recovery time.With that being said it will give you a definte edge over the average fighter.I dont know of your exact schedule but here is mine,I hope that it can benefit you somehow.

 
*MONDAY

*Mornings: 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 4 Shin kicks on heavy bag(stamina and speed training)

Evenings: _Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu

_Night: Weight Training (Thighs Calves Hamstrings Biceps)
1. Dumbell Squat 10x4
2. Standing calf raise 10 x 4
3.Leg Press 10 x 4
4. Leg Curl 10x4
5. Leg Press 10x4

*TUESDAY
* 
Mornings: Running (Stamina training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 2 Left Straight Right Straight Liver Punch
30 x 2 Waive , Liver Punch, Right Straight
(Combos fluctuate and special attention must be given to footwork and distance)
*Jab-Cross-Liver Punch-Jab-Rt. Kick* 
 
Evenings: Muay Thai
 
Night: Weight Training (Chest Triceps Shoulders Upper Back)
1.Bench Press 3 x 4 (80lbs)
2.Overhead Dumbell Extension 3x4 (35lbs)
3.Lateral/Front Raise
4.Shoulder Shurg
5. Incline Press

*WEDNESDAY

*Mornings: 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 4 Shin kicks on heavy bag(stamina and speed training)
 
Evenings: _Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
_ 
*THURSDAY
* 
Mornings: Running (Stamina training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 2 Left Straight Right Straight Liver Punch
30 x 2 Waive , Liver Punch, Right Straight
(Combos fluctuate and special attention must be given to footwork and distance)
*Jab-Cross-Liver Punch-Jab-Rt.Kick* 

 
Evenings: Muay Thai
 
Night: Weight Training (Thighs Calves Hamstrings Biceps)
1.Leg Press
2.Leg Curls
3.Calf Raises
4.Preacher Curls
* 
FRIDAY
* 
Mornings: 45 mins of Cardio Kick-boxing( stamina and mobility training)
(5:40-6:30) 30 x 4 Shin kicks on heavy bag(stamina and speed training)
 
Evenings: _Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
_ 

*SATURDAY
* 
Mornings: 
11:00-12:30ish Weight Training (Chest Triceps and Shoulders)
(Burnouts)
12:45-2:00ish Special Muay Thai Training


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, your schedule puts me to shame, I thought I was doing well to attend class twice a week, do sprints for an hour twice a week, lift weights for an hour twice a week, and take one day off. I suppose though, if I want to truly develop myself quickly but efficiently that may not be enough. I do have one question though, when you specify something like 30 x 2, is that to suggest two sets of 30 repetitions?


----------



## Slihn (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey dont worry about the training thing.I still hold the tradional mind set of martial arts training.Some people only train hard before a fight,but I figure that if one is going to trely live the way of the warrior then intensive training is a part of everyday life.Doing sprints twice a week is good though,it will build stamnia and explosiveness;but as you said ,sprints probably wont be enough.I would definity do more physcial training perferably weights.

Also for your technical skills,it would probably help out alot if you took notes on what you learned in class and practiced on your form and technique in front of a mirror.You will be suprised of how much a mirror can help assist body mechanics(That is where the "Special Muay Thai" training comes in at.).Another thing that helps is having a partner that you can train with outside of class who coach and critique your techniques(through drills).I think that it is very important to cary training outside the dojo,when you do so the art becomes more personalized.

                      About the reps ,yes it means 2 sets of 30 reps.I think that a high number of reps and training on endurance is the secert of building speed.It worked for my kicks and I am hoping that it will work for my punches as well.I hope have found this useful.

Good training!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 24, 2006)

bitesizemidgee said:


> Wow, your schedule puts me to shame, I thought I was doing well to attend class twice a week, do sprints for an hour twice a week, lift weights for an hour twice a week, and take one day off. I suppose though, if I want to truly develop myself quickly but efficiently that may not be enough. I do have one question though, when you specify something like 30 x 2, is that to suggest two sets of 30 repetitions?


 
That sound fine to me. Just remember to change up over time. research different workouts/training styles and adapt as you go...


----------



## Shark (Jan 1, 2007)

Everyone seems to have some great ideas for improving your strength and conditioning but i would suggest if you want to take your Muay Thai to the next level you need to practice more Muay Thai.
 Run in the mornings, everyone has given you a variety of ideas, maybe some mornings do weights. If you cant find somewhere that offers classes more than twice a week, perhaps try to hook up with one of the guys from your own class and do some training together? If you have access to a heavy bag that will be a big help. Perhaps ask your instructor for a private lesson once a week or if you can afford it maybe one of the senior guys at your gym might be able to help you.
Good luck with your training.


----------



## Toby (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't really add much to what had already been said, but for the hell of it...

This is my new daily training schedule... One rest day.

Stretch.
Run for about 3-4ks.
Home gym - Rows, pull downs, leg curls, bicep curls, etc.
Variations of Push ups/Sit ups/Pull ups.
Skip or Exercise Bike.
Free Weights Light - Medium - Max - Max - Medium - Light - Barbell Squats, Bench Press, Dead Lifts, Rows, etc.
Heavy Bag - Punches and kicks.
One more run before bed.
Stretch.

I also sometimes try to do flips and tricks for a bit of fun.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Feb 6, 2007)

whetever you do, dont forget to rest!


----------



## Rybot (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess I'll jump in and say welcome, first and foremost! Muay thai will be both the most demanding yet rewarding thing you do! I am also in the same boat, I'm looking to improve my conditioning and build on my muscle mass as well. I will mention that in order to put on muscle you will need to EAT! I should also point out that you must eat as clean as possible so that the pounds are more muscle than fat 

Not too sure where you're at but luckily I can seem to eat most foods with little consequence - pasta, pizza etc. and still stay pretty slim. I have noticed that my legs lost some muscle mass, however my swing kicks became much faster/more powerful.

Solid advice here all around, listen to these guys, they know what they're talking about!

Train hard, rest hard, eat well!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, everyone has such informative suggestions!! I already see a few suggestions that I may add to my own routine, hehe. Just one thing that I don't see mention of here, is the training of your core (i.e. abdominals). I'm unsure of others, but abdominals are a very important aspect to me. The strength of my core amplifies both my speed and power. I train them as I would any other muscle, giving a day (or two) of rest in between workout days.

Secondly, I also incorporate static and dynamic stretching. It may sound silly to some, but stretching regularly not only will help build dexterity, but can also be key in preventing injuries. I also treat stretch excercises like workouts, in the sense of doing sets for each stretch.  Just my $0.02


----------

